# Hello



## Polly Pocket (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi,
I have just joined your forum. I used to keep and breed a huge variety of fancy mice as pets over 15yrs ago. (with a friend of mine) I had a break from keeping them. I now have 13 beautiful girls. Including our gorgeous casualty, who no one wanted in the pet shop, Mrs Blinky (champagne silky with one eye) My youngest Son's favourite. He's six foot tall!
I used to keep and breed curly coated mice (asterex) I miss them  I have just bought a gorgeous chocolate self doe, who has a wavy coat. So I thought I may be able to find someone in my area (Northumberland) who breeds them. I'm having no luck! Time is of the essence as this gorgeous girl is nine weeks old. I have never shown my mice.
I can't beleive how hard it is to get mice these days! years ago lots of breeders advertised in local papers and most pet shops kept them?
In our house we also have Sophie the weimaraner dog, Jasper the ginger cat, who is 16yrs old and my handsome boy Jack (syrian hamster) I also have my two Gorgeous Son's.
So if any of you lovely people out there could help me in my search please let me know
Thank you 

My Girls;
Vida; Broken grey Black eyes
Vera; Broken grey Red eyes
Zara; Broken grey Red eyes
Blanche; White Red eyes
Mrs Jenny Jingles; Broken black Black eyes (oldest Son's favourite)
(These five are sisters.)
Ruby; Fawn self Black eyes
Trixie; Black broken with a tan belly Black eyes
Mrs Betty Blinky; Champagne silky Black eyes (youngest Son's favourite)
Aggie; cinamon Agutti Black eyes
Molly; dove grey Black eyes
Polly Pocket; White Black eyes 
Tia; Chocolate self Black eyes and wavey coat
Tilly; Chocolate banded Black eyes
(These two are sisters.)
I'm not sure but from what I remember I think these discriptions are right.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Welcome to FMB


----------



## Polly Pocket (Dec 13, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!

Here is a map of some of the users on the forum. Maybe one will be in your area?
http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UTF&msa=0&msid=207243776884467186145.00049a1c3c7fd95405fc7


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

welcome, they sound loverly you should post some photos.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Howdy and welcome!


----------



## peztree3 (Dec 20, 2011)

:welcome1


----------



## Lucy (Jan 7, 2012)

Welcome :gwavebw


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

hello and welcome.


----------

